# Paddy O'Neill from Shell Tankers



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Does anyone remember an R/O from Shell Tankers, name of Paddy O'Neill, who I sailed as a junior R/O under on "Serenia" in 1969?

When I joined the ship, aged all of 18, he told me he'd been at sea longer than I'd been alive, 21 years! That knocked a bit of the post college cockiness out of me.


----------



## Boseley (Aug 16, 2008)

Try Shell tankers on Facebook


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

...and, to add to my previous, anyone heard of the whereabouts or news of another crony from the "Serenia", one Murray Brogan, who was 2/0 in 1969, presumably risen through the ranks and may have become Master.

One of his favourite lines: "You'll never satisfy a woman, boy!"


----------

